# 25 Gallon Shrimp Tank + DIY LED



## LeD (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone. For the people who don't know, I took over Kooka's freshwater operations as he moved over to saltwater. So (after 4 painful months of school) I finally took some pics of my 25 gallon shrimp tank. I have some pictures from my initial setup and I also have some pictures that I just took. There are around 40 - 50 cherry shrimp and ~25 Crystals and I are multiplying rapidly. Enjoy 

The empty starfire tank.









My initial setup









DIY LED Fixture

















4 Months Later:










































Kooka's 75 Gallon (my tank is better  )









I just trimmed my tank so it looks a little emptier. If anyone wants to pick up some of the trimming then take a look at this:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41613


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

always loved the way your tank looked!
Looks like the belem is blooming in your tank


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice! I love the light fixture!


----------



## LeD (Oct 4, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> always loved the way your tank looked!
> Looks like the belem is blooming in your tank


Yep, I cut so much out already.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey LeD, wonderful tank you got there. btw, is that seasalt tank your brother's?

Anyways, i circled some plants on one of your pictures, which plants are they, and what is the light requirements (i only have low light).


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> Hey LeD, wonderful tank you got there. btw, is that seasalt tank your brother's?
> 
> Anyways, i circled some plants on one of your pictures, which plants are they, and what is the light requirements (i only have low light).


I think the middle one is anubias...but I could be wrong, lol


----------



## LeD (Oct 4, 2012)

zfarsh said:


> Hey LeD, wonderful tank you got there. btw, is that seasalt tank your brother's?
> 
> Anyways, i circled some plants on one of your pictures, which plants are they, and what is the light requirements (i only have low light).


Ya the tank on the left is Kooka's new salt tank which I helped him build. As for the plants, the circle on the left is Mini Anubias (Jaysan was correct) and the circle on the right is staurogyne repens. The staurogyne repens were growing well for me under low light and the anubius will also grow under low light.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i need some Staurogene Repens, where can i get them?


----------

